# remouillage?



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

What is this referring too? I've checked two different French/English dictionary lists and cannot find the meaning. 
I've found 'Remoulade' which is definately not what I need, but not remouillage???

I just know when one of you answers this I'm gonna smack my head cause it will be one of those "duh, of course" moments!!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Remouillage refers to a stock made from recycled bones (used once before for stock). Literally, it means "re-wetting".


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Thank you Anneke, I can honestly say I did not know that at all.. 
Another question.. Why on earth would a cook want to make stock from recycled bones? What are the benefits of doing that?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

A remouillage is sometimes called a "second stock." It is sometimes used in place of or in addition to water in making another stock, thereby adding a little more flavor. Something similar is done in Chinese cooking. It can be very useful, too, when cooking meat, adding some extra flavor.

Shel


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Usually the remy isn't really for flavor, it's mostly to extract the remaining collagen from the bones. Remy's usually don't have too much flavor. As was already stated, a lot of places that make remy use it in place of water in a veal stock recipe. Just gives you that much more extra body. 

Also makes a good base for braising, as well as some sauces. 

Is it worth it? Depends. Veal bones are expensive, and the yield on something like demi isn't really high.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

We usually blend it with brown stock and reduce them together. It gives it a little more strength and body.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Nah. The final product is definitely worth more than the veal bones.

That's why we do it. 

That is if you don't eat all the marrow out of the bones first of course!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yup, That's what I used to do at work, and now do at home. It takes virtually no extra work time, but does make better (that is, fuller) use of the bones.


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

I do it at work and home. I use it for the base for soups


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

so if one was to make this remouillage or 'second stock' do you add the same ingredients again? The mirepoix and spice sachet? Or just simmer the used bones themself?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Its up to you. I definately wouldn't keep the same mirepoix from before...if you do use fresh. Certainly wouldn't hurt anything. If you are going to use the remy for starting another stock, it may not be essential, but if you are using the remy by iteself as a soup, braise, or sauce base then you might want to. When I make stock I only add the mirepoix the last hour of cooking anyways, but it is totally your decision. 

In my experience, we'd drain off the bones, add them back to the pot, pour some ice over them and add water...simmer for another 8 hours or so. Some people do less, others do more. 

Of course, you could just simmer your veal bones for 48 hours originally and get all the collagen out of them, but the health department tends to frown on that behavior.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Oh no I didn't mean using the same mirepoix from the first batch, just wondered if one would need to do the same steps with the 'second stock'.. 
Thanks for the how to hints.. One more question for you. Why do you add the ice with the water??


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh, sorry I misunderstood. Of course you can do that. 

The ice simply brings down the temerature so you are sure to start with cold bones and cold water, as when you make stock the first time you should start with cold water.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Oh okay, I get it now.. Thanks so much for the help..


----------



## chef33 (Apr 7, 2008)

We make a first stock, then make a remi, combine the two & reduce them by half. Way more yield for us.:chef:


----------



## leilani (Apr 16, 2008)

Aloha! &n bsp; &nbs p; &n bsp; &nbs p; &n bsp; &nbs p; &n bsp; &nbs p; I'm Leilani (translated-heavenly garland) born and raised in the islands and really hawaiian. I have worked in the restaurant business for quite a few years but, after all the years of working in the front of the restaurants I now find myself wanting to work in the kitchen starting off as a prep-cook. The restaurant is an Italian restaurant named after the owners late grandfather Sarentos. It is in the Ilikai hotel on the top floor over looking the beautiful sands and beach of Waikiki. Don't get me wrong the hotel it self needs much improvement but the location is breathtaking esspecially in the evening. I feel very fortunate to be working there, and excited about learning new things. I feel lucky to have found this site and believe it will differently help me understand my job better and faster. Aloha and Mahalo Leilani


----------



## leilani (Apr 16, 2008)

Aloha! &n bsp; &nbs p; &n bsp; &nbs p; &n bsp; &nbs p; &n bsp; &nbs p; I'm Leilani (translated-heavenly garland) born and raised in the islands and really hawaiian. I have worked in the restaurant business for quite a few years but, after all the years of working in the front of the restaurants I now find myself wanting to work in the kitchen starting off as a prep-cook. The restaurant is an Italian restaurant named after the owners late grandfather Sarentos. It is in the Ilikai hotel on the top floor over looking the beautiful sands and beach of Waikiki. Don't get me wrong the hotel it self needs much improvement but the location is breathtaking especially in the evening. I feel very fortunate to be working there, and excited about learning new things. I feel lucky to have found this site and believe it will differently help me understand my job better and faster. Aloha and Mahalo Leilani


----------

